# Ideal PC temperature??



## NitroNits (Apr 16, 2006)

I have an Intel motherboard 2.4 GHz, Win XP Professional 512 MB RAM, 40 GB Hard Disk. My PC shows a temperature of about 40 degree C to 50 degree C. Is it normal or is my PC overheating? Also, i wanna knw the ideal temperature at which good PC's run.
Sometimes my PC hangs after a few hours of switching on n sumtimes it stops booting also. Could this be because of overheating?


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 16, 2006)

anything below 60 deg. celsius is normal
I dont understand the cause for the 'STOP-BOOTING' thing, may be its just because of RAM failure or driver failure...cant say exactly


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2006)

That depeds a lot on the manufacturer and core of the processor and many other factors too!

For example, here's my pc:

*img127.imageshack.us/img127/503/untitled9qu.th.jpg

Hehe and its running since the past 7-8 hours..
Its an AMD.


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> That depeds a lot on the manufacturer and core of the processor and many other factors too!
> 
> For example, here's my pc:
> 
> ...



running for 7-8 hours and CPU still at 29 degrees! I think you have enabled Cool &Quiet and using the PC in a very cool place, since it is summer and here the room temp is always >30 during daytime.

In short your CPU is running cooler than the ambient temp here!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah.. Quiet n Cool is cr@p.. Im using RM Clock.. Based on the same principle as CnQ, but much more effective.. Im living in delhi.. And the A/C wasnt on! Just a fan..


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Nah.. Quiet n Cool is cr@p.. Im using RM Clock.. Based on the same principle as CnQ, but much more effective.. Im living in delhi.. And the A/C wasnt on! Just a fan..



Then I think it is hightime I try RM Clock. shall try and report.

BTW what is your room temp? I am asking because even if I put the AC @ 25 degrees, the difference in temp does'nt reflect much on the CPU temp which is lowered only by 2-3 degrees.

And RM Clock should also be lowering the temp by slowing down the CPU like CooL&Quiet. Or else, how?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2006)

It decreases the clock speed, and more importantly, it decreases the VID too! The normal VID for my processor is 1.5 volts.. Right now its idling at 0.8 volts.. This reduces the temperature to a great extent.. And yes, the ambient temp does not affect the CPU much (unless its in extreems..) Cant say exactly.. but right now, the temp might be 23-25 degrees.. Oh by the way, RM Clock works only for AMD pc's.. Get it here.


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> It decreases the clock speed, and more importantly, it decreases the VID too! The normal VID for my processor is 1.5 volts.. Right now its idling at 0.8 volts.. This reduces the temperature to a great extent.. And yes, the ambient temp does not affect the CPU much (unless its in extreems..) Cant say exactly.. but right now, the temp might be 23-25 degrees.. Oh by the way, RM Clock works only for AMD pc's.. Get it here.



I had checked the site after your first post and also their forum in which many people have posted various problems with the SW.

BTW what is the difference between VID and VCore? Cool & Quiet seems to reduce VCore as well as the multipier.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah VID=Vcore.. CnQ uses just two steps Max and Min whereas RM Clock gives more grannular control.. With many transitions between the Min and Max..


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yeah VID=Vcore.. CnQ uses just two steps Max and Min whereas RM Clock gives more grannular control.. *With many transitions between the Min and Max*..



Yes, that may be the reason why it works better. But as I mentioned earlier, in their own forum many people are complaining of problems faced. That is why I am a bit reluctant to try it.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm the main problems are when people set too low FID.. 939 pin users should not set it below 5x.. 754 pin users can go till 4x.. Anyway, even if it doesnt work for you, the most it will do is hang ur pc.. Does not alter any system files.. You can safely remove it!


----------



## janitha (Apr 17, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hmm the main problems are when people set too low FID.. 939 pin users should not set it below 5x.. 754 pin users can go till 4x.. Anyway, even if it doesnt work for you, the most it will do is hang ur pc.. Does not alter any system files.. You can safely remove it!



By 5X do you mean the multiplier? If so, then the C&Q also don't go below that. ie. 5X200=1000 MHz. Anyway I will try it and report.
And thanks for the information.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## janitha (Apr 17, 2006)

*kalpik*

I have downloaded and installed RM Clock, but can't figure out what are the changes to be made to the default settings. There is not even a help file. Hope you will guide.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 17, 2006)

Just set it up like shown in the pic:

*img429.imageshack.us/img429/4817/untitled5pd1.th.jpg

Make sure u dont go below 5x (FID).. Mine is set up at 4x cuz im running 754 pin CPU.. Set it up for 5x.. 6x.. 7x.. so on till 9x.. For 5x, set up VID as 1.1v and for 9x.. set it as 1.45v (or whatever is the default VID for your CPU). Then close this window and exit RM Clock (right click on the system tray icon).. Then start it again and the right click on sys tray icon -> Profiles -> Performance on demand.. That should do it.. If your PC hangs, try a higher FID like 6x..

Whew! Hope that helps!


----------



## janitha (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried to do as suggested by you but in "Use P-State Transitions(PST) there are no options to change. The only entry is "State 0 9.0X 1.400V". 

I wanted to post a screen shot but don't know how to do it, ie. the RM Clock window to be copy pasted or selected to be posted in Imageshack. Will you pl tell me how to.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2006)

Just right click and select add. That way you can add more entries.. And to post screenshot, just press alt+print screen when the rm clock window is active. Then open paint and click edit -> paste. Then save the image as jpeg.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 25, 2006)

well my PC temp dropped just 2 degrees after using rm clock manager


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2006)

once due to intnse heat CPU temp gone above 90°C
after it all went fine does this have any bad effect on cpu life


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 26, 2006)

o yes overheating does reduce the life of ur temp.u shud shutdown wen the temp goes tht high otherwise u might well burn ur procy.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 27, 2006)

hey my avast detected a virus in the setup? any clue why?
all definations are up to date


----------

